# Is Pine Bedding safe for rabbits?



## HorseGirl31

Hey all, 
I was wondering if pine bedding is safe for rabbits-if not what is?! I have rabbits and am looking for something safe to use when at a the County Fair and I know pine bedding is on sale. 
Thanks!
-HorseGirl


----------



## jbowyer01

I've used pine shavings for years on my bunny and no harm done.


----------



## Guest

That's what I use. Aspen is supposed to be the best, because it's not dusty. It's hard to find and expensive though. Cedar should be avoided (although it smells so good). I used to use it and never had a problem, but just heard way too many bad things about respiratory issues and cedar. I think Pine is a happy medium.

There are other things to use to absorb urine, like Peat moss, horse pelleted bedding, etc. Pine smells good and does the job though.


----------



## ladysown

pine is good, wood stove pellets, straw in a pinch (though not great), hay is good, carefresh, yesterday's news cat litter etc....variety of things out there. If you have pine go for it. just don't use cedar.


----------



## Caprice Acres

I've used all sorts of bedding. Pine shavings and spare old hay are what I generally use, because it's what I have at hand. The only thing I suggest is not using pine shavings for newborn baby rabbits (IE, as nestbox bedding) , due to respiratory problems. Then again, baby rabbits essentially have their face in the bedding 24/7 so it is the only situation in which I would imagine there could possibly be a dust-irritant respiratory problem with them. Oh, not to mention the likelihood of wood chips causing nestbox eye. But with adult rabbits, it would NOT be harmful.

I've heard of respiratory problems due to dust and 'toxins' in pine shavings. I've raised my rats, mice, rabbits, and MANY other animals on pine shavings for a LONG time now, never had any respiratory problems FROM pine shavings. I've brought home rodents with sniffles that were contagious, but the pine shavings neither caused it nor caused more irritation. All other kinds of bedding are much, much too expensive to be worth it.


----------



## rabbitgeek

We've used pine shavings with no problem. 

Our county fair has been using pine shavings, 2 inch deep, under the rabbits FOREVER!

Have a good day!


----------



## HorseGirl31

:grin: Thanks guys! I went out and bought some yesterday. 
-HorseGirl


----------



## AllEarsRabbitry

I use aspen for my bunnies but know many who use pine. I have only been able to find my aspen at petsmart and pay $12.99. I clean every 5 days and use a bag every other time - so 3 bags a month. I keep about 50 holes. I also but 1 bag strictly for nestboxes as needed.


----------



## Devoville

Anything kiln-dried should be ok including cedar. I would assume FRESH shavings of any kind would emit volatile organic compounds. Thats why they use a kiln.. nothing worse than PINE GUM!


----------



## Jay27

Pine is ok unless a particular bunny has an allergy. The bigger the chip, the less the dust... although I think most of it is screened these days. I mix a bit of cedar in with pine bedding since it smells so nice and is a natural bug repellent. Cedar is expensive to use all by itself and cedar oil allergies are more common


----------

